# Diamond Spray?



## Dave Martell (Mar 21, 2019)

I get a few requests each month from people looking for diamond spray for use with their felt (or leather) stropping pads but I don't have anything to offer currently but I want to change that.

I want to offer again the same diamond sprays I used to sell - but - I could use some help to purchase the first bulk order. 

What I'm thinking of here is to offer this as a group buy with an initial price point the same as what I used to sell them for years ago and then once I get it stocked the price will have to increase for future sales.








*


*
Description:
Our "Blue & Green Diamond" honing sprays are a water based diamond slurry that comes packaged in a convenient pump spray bottle. Unlike other diamond slurries, the diamond particles in our "Blue & Green Diamond" sprays are held in permanent suspension through the use of a binding agent. Our diamond spray will not "settle" and does not require vigorous shaking during use. This means that the same concentration will be available at the first squeeze of the pump as well as the very last! This is something that I find valuable because, over the years, I've thrown away a lot of bottles of diamond sprays that crapped out when the diamond particles ran out and nothing but carrier fluid was left behind.

Man-made monocrystalline diamond powder has been used in our sprays. Monocrystalline diamond particles are single crystal structures, blocky in form, and very strong. They will break down in use, however, they do so slowly.

"Blue & Green Diamond" can be used to supercharge felt & leather honing pads. Unlike other diamond sprays our versions will not easily cause felt pads to lump and is perfectly safe to use on smooth leather strops. An added feature of using a colored slurry is that you can actually see where you have applied spray to. If you've ever used a white/beige slurry on a white/beige felt pad then you know exactly why this feature is so special.


Directions: Apply a liberal coating but take care not to soak as damage to pads may occur. I suggest using a layering approach much like you would use while spray painting. 

Use our Blue Diamond 1.0 micron honing spray to refine a highly polished edge, to add some bite.

Use our Green Diamond 3.0 micron honing spray to bring back to life a dying edge or to use following a 3000x-5000x sharpening stone to add in that nice crispy toothy edge that we all love in the kitchen.


Concentration: Heavy




_*Is this something that would interest any of you? *_


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 21, 2019)

PS - I also want to stock felt pads but I can't do that since I can never get the stuff on any regular basis. If that ever changes I'll for sure offer them, lots of people would be happy.


----------



## Barmoley (Mar 21, 2019)

I would be interested in getting some diamond spray.


----------



## Nikabrik (Mar 21, 2019)

I wasn't around when you previously sold diamond spray, so I don't recall the price point. What will the initial price for the group buy be?

I've been wanting to get a water-based spray, as my current diamond products are oil-based.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 21, 2019)

These were the old prices...

*Blue Diamond Honing Spray - 1.0 micron*

*$29.50 - 4oz*

*$19.50 - 2oz*



*Green Diamond Honing Spray - 3.0 micron*

*$31.50 - 4oz*

*$21.50 - 2oz

*
I have to make sure that the manufacturer hasn't blown up the prices too much but if at all possible I'll keep these prices the same for the group buy.


----------



## dough (Mar 21, 2019)

Ya I’d be interested in one of each


----------



## bahamaroot (Mar 21, 2019)

I'd be interested.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 22, 2019)

Put me down for a 4oz of the blue 1um, thanks


----------



## Barmoley (Mar 22, 2019)

One of each 4oz each.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 22, 2019)

One of each 4oz please. 

Hoss


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 22, 2019)

Don't ream me to bad, but, can this spray be used on whetstone's?


----------



## Talim (Mar 22, 2019)

One of each of the 4oz for me please.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback folks, looks good so far.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 22, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> Don't ream me to bad, but, can this spray be used on whetstone's?



I'm not sure so proceed with caution! 

Now that you've been officially warned..... I'd say that it _should_ be OK but who knows.


----------



## Luke_G (Mar 25, 2019)

One of each of the 4oz for me please


----------



## dharperino (Mar 25, 2019)

One each of the 4 oz for me! Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 25, 2019)

Well it appears that there's enough interest for this group buy....awesome! 

I'll get back with details soon.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rob (Mar 25, 2019)

One of each 4 oz too please.


----------



## vlad (Mar 25, 2019)

Me too: one each of the 4oz size, please.


----------



## KCMande (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm in for a bottle of each, not sure which size, have to dig out a box and see what I have left from the last round


----------



## Xenif (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm in for 2oz bottle of each, please and thank you


----------



## sudsy9977 (Mar 27, 2019)

Dave put me down for at least one of whichever one is better! Ryan


----------



## chinacats (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm still good for now but recommend that anyone on the fence jump in on this... it's top notch stuff.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 27, 2019)

I heard back from the manufacturer today and even though the price has increased it's only by a small amount so that means we can do this as planned! 

I'll start a new sales thread soon.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 8, 2019)

Dave Martell said:


> I heard back from the manufacturer today and even though the price has increased it's only by a small amount so that means we can do this as planned!
> 
> I'll start a new sales thread soon.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


[emoji106] [emoji41]


----------



## zeaderan (Apr 9, 2019)

interested in one of each (2oz) too


----------



## Silas (Apr 10, 2019)

Wow! Dave, I still have and use a little of your blue spray on my leather strop. I also still have one of your felt blocks. Lasts a long time. 
I'm gonna need one of each. 
By the way, they both work well.
Mitch


----------



## Milkman420 (Apr 10, 2019)

One of each 4oz here


----------



## Matus (Apr 10, 2019)

One of each in 4oz if possible, thank you


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 10, 2019)

Cool guys! I promise that I'll get this together real soon, just been crazy busy lately


----------



## Noodle (Apr 11, 2019)

I would try it some green. Do we just keep checking back in this forum?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 11, 2019)

Noodle said:


> I would try it some green. Do we just keep checking back in this forum?




When it's time I'll shoot PM's to anyone who's posted in this thread.

Thanks for your interest!
Dave


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 11, 2019)

Late to the party. 
Please let me know what you have any stock left over and I'll make a decision. Thanks.


----------



## slickmamba (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm interested! Would it make sense to use the 3 on your felt pad and the 1 on a leather strop?


----------



## lemeneid (Apr 11, 2019)

Interested too!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 12, 2019)

slickmamba said:


> I'm interested! Would it make sense to use the 3 on your felt pad and the 1 on a leather strop?



Yeah that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 18, 2019)

Ok folks, I'm going to do this one a bit different than usual. I've ordered the diamond spray already so what I'll do is that when I have it ready to go I'll let you know. You'll get instant delivery on it this way.

Also, I have felt on order and will have this available at the same time as the diamond spray.

I will offer the diamond spray and felt at the old pricing until what I ordered is gone and then a pricing increase will go into effect. I've accounted for enough diamond spray for all those who already mentioned interest so there should be no worries on you not getting any unless you slack on your end...LOL 

So I'll post again when I have it all ready to go, probably in 1-1.5 week's time.

Talk to you then,
Dave


----------



## rob (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi Dave, id like to order some felt as well.

Regards Rob.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 1, 2019)

The diamond spray (and felt) is in stock and I've sent messages to everyone who posted interest.

Even thought this didn't work out to be a group buy I still appreciate all of you who posted that you'd take part and support me - Thanks!


----------

